# Making a Mouse box 2.



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Part 2.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Very nice work! Thanks for sharing your ideas with us


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they are fab.Did you ask about the boxes at a wine shop.We bought the great big panels of wood from b & q and got them to cut the wood to size.It cost around £5 to make a box including mesh.Yours cut that price down a lot.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

They look like mine mate. The wood for mine fell off the back of a lorry!. That was lucky wasnt it?.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

down here the lorrys are made of wood, that was very lucky,how come it drove past your place every day for a month?


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Very snazzy! Very well made


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

I'll be back. said:


> down here the lorrys are made of wood, that was very lucky,how come it drove past your place every day for a month?


Old habits die hard eh brother?...lawks guvnor its a fair cop!. It was me mate wot done it honest guv!!.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

SarahC said:


> they are fab.Did you ask about the boxes at a wine shop.We bought the great big panels of wood from b & q and got them to cut the wood to size.It cost around £5 to make a box including mesh.Yours cut that price down a lot.


My local shop was using them for fruit and veg,and they bought them from a Farmer, who sells hundreds, apparently he gets them from Poole, However any wine shop will sell you some, but you want a poshish shop because a lot comes in cardboard nowadays. 
would of gone to B&q and done exactly the same as you, however I stumbled across these and thought it would be a good idea to Post as it will help all the prsons new to the fancy with ideas .


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

they are amazing, look great.

We have been looking for wine boxes for ages and still can't find a free (or very cheap supply). near us they sell them for £20 to be used as trendy planters!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

I will deliver you a hundred at a tenner each!!. you keep what you want and sell the rest for 20 lol !! when I start showing again I will bring my van up and distribute a load. My supplier has been selling them for years, odd few a week to people who want them, and alwas has loads in stock. Its a grab then when you see them though. 
I remember my first big hit on boxes, it was an old ironmongers closing down, I think I got fifty of his old drawers all dove tailed, All I had to do was make a lid and improve the ventilation, they even had the brass card holders on the front ! 
Other times I have had to plain old make the whole thing. Once you got them though !!!...........................


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

About how long does it take a mouse to chew out, if they were determined? Could it happen overnight, or is it a process?

Also, how badly does the wood really absorb urine odor?

Everything I've read in the US says wood is awful because it stinks and they can chew out of it, but I'm wondering if it's just people over-exaggerating. I love the look of wood and would be willing to deal with a bit of extra hassle if it was really worth it.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

one coat of cheap emulsion paint will make the box bottom non absorbent and less likely to smell. yes all wooden boxes will be subjected to chewing, and will end up patched, repaired, and eventually replaced,but it is a long process over a few years, or if you want to shell out on harder wood they can last you for ever. A wooden box will always absorb some smell. The Plastic things do have a lot going for them. If I was unbiased I would say go for Plastic, but nothing looks as good as a cosy shed full of traditional wooden boxes, well maintained. In my Opinion.


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

That part about the cozy shed of boxes is exactly why they're so attractive to me. Plastic seems so... sterile and lab like. Not that I mind plastic, and would buy lab cages in a heartbeat if I could find them cheap, but the wood is just appealing to me. It seems so comfortable and homelike.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

yep, agree. when I am up and running again I will have a tin full of drawing pins and small pieces of cut mesh ready. However, It really doesnt happen that often, and you get loads of warning anyway, you soon see where they are nibbling at.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

When people ask themselves why they are having a problem getting their mice to breed all they need to do is refer to this thread. Outstanding breeding boxes Gary, I can feel the threat from ???? stud developing already!.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Looking good Gary!!

Though I could never do that, i can make nothing at all. Seriously, it would cost me more in materials for the ones I mess up than anything else! :lol: :lol:

Anyone want to make me some?


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Iv spilt a lot of blood over the last 30 years making mouse boxes! Then they have the effrontery to gnaw through them! Thank the lord for plastic and good mates thats what I say!.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've had at differing times all wood and all plastic.Chewing out of wood is no more of a problem than it is with plastic.They are in the shed so smell hasn't been of any concern.The only problem is and I really hate to say it soooo much,making wooden boxes seems to be the forte of men.Why is that?I can't do it,useless.Mark made his own shed :evil: I had to buy mine.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh that hurt didnt it Sarah!...Still you got through it. We shall never speak of this again.


----------

